# Name the leprechauns



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Adam and Annie Allthegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

poop.. the cute little photo didn't work... aw well... ya know how to play.  Have fun!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 15, 2006)

Benny and Bonnie Blarneytalkers

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Cody and Cindy CertainlyI'llfollowtherainbow


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

dennis and darla-sue dothemostpinching


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Edward and Edwina Everyonegetsabite


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Freddy and Fiona forallthegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Geoff and Gail Goldgoldandmoregold


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Horace and Hilary haveanicedaymefriend


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Ira and Iris Iamhavinganicedaythankyou


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

John and Jill Justwhatmeneeded


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Kirby and Kristina KingandqueenofEngland


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Luke and Laura leperachaunsareus


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Mike and Michele Morethanenoughtogoaround


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Nick and Nola notenoughtogoaround


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Oscar and Opal OhnoIforgottotakethemeetoutofthefreezer


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Paul and Patti pleasewipeyourfeet


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Qbert and Queenie Quickcatchhimbeforehegetsaway


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Ray and Rachel reallyfastlittledude


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Steve and Sandra Stopandsmelltheflowers


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Tommy and Teresa tomorrowwillbebrighter


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Underwood and Unice Undertherainbowthereisapotofgoldwannashare?


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Victor and Victoria verycutelittlepeople


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Willy and Wanda we'vemadeitthroughmostofthealphabetdoesn'tanyoneelsewanttoplay?


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

xavier and xena xmarksthespotwheremegoldishidden


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Yancy and Yolinda Youwantthegoldorshouldikeepit


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Zack and zelda zoominandfindmepotofgold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Andrew and Anna Anotherround?doyouhavetime


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Barneyandbeattybebacklater


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Cole and  Cindy Canweeverhavetoomuchdc


----------



## kadesma (Feb 15, 2006)

Danny & Dena don'tevergetenoughDC

kadesma


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Danny & Dena don'tevergetenoughDC
> 
> kadesma


 
 

Edna and Edgar Eventhebartenderlooksgreen


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2006)

Franklin and Fergie Followtherainbow


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

George and Georgina Givemethegoldandnobodygetshurt


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2006)

Hoss and Heather HelpmeIdranktoomuchgreenbeer


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Ian and Ingrid I'llneverdrinksomuchagain


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2006)

James and Jennifer Justmaketheroomstopspinning


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

Kirby and Kandy KillmebeforeIdie


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

Kate and Ken KissmyBlarneystone

(okay, you knew it was coming )


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2006)

Lars and Lainey LasttimeIdranksomuchInearlyspatoutmeluckycharms


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry, pds.  We posted at the same time


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2006)

Michael and Matilda Mayyourdrinksbemany
and
Niles and Nettie Neveragainwillwedrinkthatmuchagain 

okay, must go now - have fun leprachauning!


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

Oliver And Ollie Omegoodnesslookatmegold


----------



## kadesma (Feb 16, 2006)

Peter and Paula Passthepotatoes


kadesma


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

Quint and Queenie quartersnotgold


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 16, 2006)

Ray and Rebecca Runningaroundinafieldofclover


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2006)

Sean and Sherry Samius


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

Tommy and Tracy Toomanygreenbeersmytummyhurts


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Sorry, pds.  We posted at the same time



No worries Mish!
Enjoy your day!!


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 16, 2006)

Ursella and Ulysses Ucanhavemypotofgoldifyoucancatchme


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 16, 2006)

Ahhhhh..... Im missing the meaning of this thread.   Are we to turn our names into sounding like little Irish guys that wear green and hide gold?


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

Any name at all Sushi.  Irish is best for the game but...any will do.

Just have fun!!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

Victor and Victoria Verygreenaroundthegillstoday


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

William AND Wanda whereshouldmehidemegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

x ... 
Xanto and xannon Xmarksthespotwheremegoldishidden


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 16, 2006)

Ingus SmackmySHAlalee


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

lol.. good one sushi.   
But... we name the little guys in alphabetical order.

Yale and Yamma   Youhidethegoldandi'llfindit


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

Yoni AND Yolonda you'llneverfindmegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

Zach and Zelda Zooscan'tholdme


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 16, 2006)

Alphabetical?? Awwwwwwww......


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

lol... come on Sushi.  You can do it.

Adam and Ava Anotherpotofgoldhasbeentaken


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 16, 2006)

no.   that requires thinking. not into it.   Shallon McGoldhider


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

BEN and BRENDA Beokwithotthegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

Cody and Cindy Can'twehaveonemorebeerbeforewegohomeandgetsick


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 16, 2006)

Dulce' DontyoulikemyMEgreensuit


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

Earl and Edda Everyst.patricksdayweweargreen


----------



## jkath (Feb 16, 2006)

Ferdinand and Frances Foreveryebewantinmegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

Giggles and Goofy Gold?whatgoldareyoutalkingabout


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 17, 2006)

*Helen and Hurley  Heresthepotofgold ........  *


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

Ike and Irene i'lltakethatpotofgoldmaidrite



p/s I love the picture of the rainbow great effect!!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 17, 2006)

*Joani and Jeff  JumpingJackFlashwheresthecash !!!!!  *


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

Kevin and Kiki Kegsofbeerforyouandme


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

Lonnie and Laurie littlepotofgoldsomewhere


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

Mikey and Mildred Megoldisyourgold


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

Ned and Nancy nomoregoldisleftinmepot


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

Oscar and Onnie  OhmygoodnessIlostmegold


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

Paul and Peggy potogoldishiddengood


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

Quacky and Quietgirl Quittryingtodrinkbeerfrommycup


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

Ronnie and Retha Reallyyouwillneverfindmegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

Steve and Sera Somanybeerssolittletime


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

Todd and Tina tolittletolateformegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

Underwood and Una Undertherainbowiswherethegoldishidden


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 17, 2006)

Vinnie and Veronica verynicetogivememygoldback


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

Willie and Wilamena Willyouhelpmefindthegold


----------



## jkath (Feb 17, 2006)

Yves and Yvonne Youcanthavemegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

Zeek and Zeeka  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzsleepingoffthebeer


----------



## The Z (Feb 17, 2006)

Branna and Bradan Blinkandyoullmissme


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

Charlie and Cindyloo  Canyouslidedowntherainbow


----------



## jkath (Feb 17, 2006)

(what happened to the "A"s?)

Demitri and Desiree Dontyouwishyouhadarainbowtoo


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

A... went for a walk... He'll be back tomorrow.    Eddie and Ellen  Everyonehaveahappystpatty'sday


----------



## jkath (Feb 17, 2006)

felipe and francesca fortheloveomeblarneystone


----------



## pdswife (Feb 17, 2006)

Gavin and  Gina  Gonnafindmethatgold


----------



## KAYLINDA (Feb 17, 2006)

Helen and Hester Howdoyouwhenyou'vehadenoughale.


----------



## Maidrite (Feb 18, 2006)

Irene & Irwin Iceisbetterthangoldifyouhavealaserbeam


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 18, 2006)

Jack AND Jill justgivemebackmegold


----------



## jkath (Feb 18, 2006)

Kevin and Kathleen Keepinmegoldtomeself


----------



## pdswife (Feb 18, 2006)

Larry and Lara Leavemegoldalone


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 18, 2006)

Mary Mackin'causesheisagolddigger


----------



## pdswife (Feb 18, 2006)

Ned and Netty  Neverlietomeagain


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 18, 2006)

Oliver and Ollie-onthexthatmarksthespotismegold


----------



## jkath (Feb 18, 2006)

Peter and Prudence Playmeajig


----------



## Jenny (Feb 18, 2006)

Bessie and Barney Blewalltheirgold!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 18, 2006)

Carrnie CantyoutellImnotIrish


----------



## Jenny (Feb 18, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Carrnie CantyoutellImnotIrish


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 19, 2006)

David and Debbie doyouhavemegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Eyore and Elvis Everyonehastoweargreentoday


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

FRANK and FRETA foralltheglodincalifornia


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Gavin and Gail Givemethegoldandnoonegetshurt


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

HARRY and HELEN howmuchgolddoyouhave


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Iggy and Iris I'vealwayswantedtobeirish


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Jared and Jennifer justleavemegolalone


----------



## The Z (Feb 20, 2006)

Wilbur and Wilma Whoareyoucallingmeamyth


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

ok...starting over...lol   Anton and Abby Ahappyst.patricksdaytoyou


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Ben and Barbara bebackforabrew


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Caleb and Candace Can'tIhavethreemorejugsofbeer


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Darrin and Darlene doyouwantanotherbeer


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Evan and Ellen EnoughwiththebeerIneedwater


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

FOY and Fannie foraletimesakelet'shaveanotherround


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

George and Gabby  Getinlineforthebathroom


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Horace AND Hananah haveanotherbeerbeforeyougo


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Ira and Iva  IalwaysgettheletterIlol


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Justin and Judy justyourluckiguess(LOL)


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Kirby and Kandy  Kickmybuttincheckers


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Lance AND Lolly lovemegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Mark and Mandy Mustyoudrinkevenmore??


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Nole and Nancy nevermindmehaveonemore


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Oscar and Opal OhnoIthinkIalreadyusedthosenames


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Perry and Paula pleaseletmegoldgo


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Quacky and Qlidia QueenofEnglandiscomingtovisit


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Ralph and Ronda reallynowyoucan'thavemegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Steve and Stella seethegold?it'sundertherainbow


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

Thomas AND Tina toheckwiththegold


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

Underwood and Unice UndertherainbowiswhereIliketotakeanap


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 21, 2006)

Vance and Virginia verynicegoldyougotthere


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2006)

Ulysses and Ursula Undertherainbow


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2006)

Willard and willo Willyouhelpmefindmegold


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 21, 2006)

Xavier and Xena xishardtofindnamesfor


----------



## pdswife (Feb 21, 2006)

Yippy and Yappy YoudanceajigandI'llwatch


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 22, 2006)

Zohn and Zelda zisattheendofthealphabetjustlikemegoldisattheendoftherainbow


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

Andy and Amy AnotherbeerandI'llfalldown


----------



## jkath (Mar 9, 2006)

Barney and Beverly Beenkissintheblarneystone


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

Clyde and Cathy Can'thavebeerunder21


----------



## jkath (Mar 9, 2006)

Devon and Delilah Didyouseemegold


----------



## pdswife (Mar 9, 2006)

Eddy and Edwina Everyst.patricksdayweweargreensocks


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

frank and fran forallthegoldyoucanhavemebeer


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Giggles and Gavin  Gottagetsomegoldbeforethebillcollectersshowup


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

harry and helen haveanicedayplease


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Izza and Ira Isst.patricksdayhereyet?


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

jack and jill justonemoreweekpds


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 10, 2006)

BrewMaster BrewServer and BrewConsumer


----------



## VickiQ (Mar 10, 2006)

oops screwed that up sorry


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

kris and Kelly KimgavemetheanswerIneeded


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

VickiQ said:
			
		

> BrewMaster BrewServer and BrewConsumer




Don't worry about a thing!!  Just have fun!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

Larry AND Linda lostmegoldandyoufoundit


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Mike and Minnie  Mefoundit?Yippppppeeee!!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

lol...   Newton and Nancy nowcanmehaveitback?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Oscar and Opal Onlyifyouuseittobettertheworld


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

Phill and Patti promisetobettertheworldcanmehavemygold?


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Qbert and Quinn Quitbeggingit'snotpretty


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

Robert and Roda reallyneedmegold,lol


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Steve and Stella Stopalreadyyoucanhaveitall


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

Teddy and Tina thegoldisyoursyoukeepit


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Ubby and Uvie - unlessyoureallyneeditIwillkeepit


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

VINCE AND VALLERIE verywellyoumayhaveit


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Willie and Wilma  WellthankyoukimI'lluseitslowly


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

xavier and xula xiswherethespotwasmarkedformegold.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Yancy and Yippie - youknowIthinkIhavetogoeatsomelunchnowbuti'llbeback


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

zed and zelda zzzarewhatineedseeyoulaterpds


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Albert and Alison Alrightgoodnight


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

Barry and bambi beokwithoutmegold


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Cody and Cindy Can'tkeepitfeelingguilty


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

Doug and Doris doesgoldcounttowardtaxesifsoyoukeepit


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Eddie and Ellen Everythingcountstowardtaxes!!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2006)

Felix and Freda forallthegoldincaliforinathatsaaliknowofthatsong


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Georgie and Georgina GoldinCAIdon'tthinkIknowthatsong


----------

